
PlayStation Joins Forces with the United Nations to Combat Climate Change - adrian_mrd
https://blog.us.playstation.com/2019/09/22/playstation-joins-forces-with-the-united-nations-to-combat-climate-change/
======
Porthos9K
Despite being an avid gamer, this looks to me like Philip-Morris teaming up
with the American Cancer Society to fight lung cancer or Coca-Cola working
with the AMA to fight obesity.

Considering the electricity used to play games, to say nothing of the waste
generated by the endless upgrade treadmill, I'm shocked that nobody attacks
gaming and gamers for contributing to climate change.

If gaming contributes to climate change, then Sony is part of the problem.
Nothing will change that.

